# Opinion for large residential boiler controls, iWorx vs Tekmar



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

The last few larger residential jobs we did we chose to use Tekmar to control our equipment. Overall I was happy with the system, and really liked the touch screen thermostats. Makes the whole job look impressive for the client. The tn4 system worked well from what I saw. Beside a few minor complications, the system was up and running well. It seems like you can control almost anything within a Tekmar system. My only complaint was having a difficult time keeping the communication wiring tidy in the mechanical room. (we typically dont run conduit for low voltage wiring)

We have a new job which we started working on (NG forced air, air handler, two boilers, infloor heating, snowmelt etc) and our supplier is suggesting we use Taco iWorx. Anyone have any experience? I don't really like what I saw on the their website so far, the limited information I could find. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Tekmar. Stick with what is tried and proven. Imo


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tekmar make controls for Taco... so stick with Tekmar!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tekmar for sure !


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

So in the end, we are sticking with tekmar.

Tacos system seems like it has many limitations (compared to tekmar), I don't like their thermostats or room sensors, I don't like that I have to use a special sensor wire, and not just regular 18-4. 

Tekmar still has a few things that they need to work on, but overall better product and customer service with a helpful website (which taco didn't have for iworx).


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

markb said:


> So in the end, we are sticking with tekmar.
> 
> Tacos system seems like it has many limitations (compared to tekmar), I don't like their thermostats or room sensors, I don't like that I have to use a special sensor wire, and not just regular 18-4.
> 
> Tekmar still has a few things that they need to work on, but overall better product and customer service with a helpful website (which taco didn't have for iworx).


Another thing came to my mind.. how large is this boiler??


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I believe it's two 350,000 btu htp boilers. Don't know off the top if my head. Why?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

markb said:


> I believe it's two 350,000 btu htp boilers. Don't know off the top if my head. Why?


 You can get Tekmar control with multi stages for more energy effcient on those 2 boilers


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks?


----------

